# HELP!! SEPSIS?!!!



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 11, 2022)

Noticed that Murphey has a pink tint to his shell in a couple places!! Is it sepcimia??!


----------



## G-stars (Jun 11, 2022)

Don’t see any sign of it. If you are talking about the light pink that’s in between the lines, then that’s new growth coming in.


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2022)

What Gus said...


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

Is this sepsis?!!! Can see it really well in the sunlight- but it’s just in the top of her shell
She lives outside in the warm months- inside in cold months


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

@Tom 
@Yvonne G 
@GBtortoises 
@ZEROPILOT 
@ZenHerper 
@zovick


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

She gets soaked 4/5times a week, is fed an extremely varied diet of weeds, flowers, and broad leafed greens. She lives outside in a enclosure except for in the winter time. She has all the right temps, uvb, and is kept at 60% or 70% humitity (indoors) Is extremely active (and is still extremely active) and has never been sick before. She came from a reputable breeder, lives in a 5x5 foot encloure indoors during winter and is all over the place! What’s wrong with my baby?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

I just noticed it this evening


----------



## Jan A (Jun 13, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> I just noticed it this evening


Has she been hanging out with something red? Has she been around a dog or cat? Did she collide with something? G-S, don't get all panicky on us. We'll figure this out!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

Jan A said:


> Has she been hanging out with something red? Has she been around a dog or cat? Did she collide with something? G-S, don't get all panicky on us. We'll figure this out!


She ate a couple of hibiscus petals today, she did see a dog, but nothing collided with her, and she didn’t have anything in her enclosure she could have hurt herself on/in


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

She was outside all day today, it was about 100°f 
I couldn’t monitor her all day. Do I need to take her to a vet right now? I will if I need to…


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

Could this be sepsis?


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Could this be sepsis?


Or does it look more like a bruise,


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

HOLD ON!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> HOLD ON!


My brothers dog accidentally got into her enclosure (it’s a larger dog), could she have been stepped on and bruised?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm sorry.
I have absolutely no experience with this.
But is does look like what I've seen in other sepsis posts and I would be asking for help just like you are now.
Is a reptile vet available to you?
I'd make an appointment asap just to be safe


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sorry.
> I have absolutely no experience with this.
> But is does look like what I've seen is sepsis posts and I would be asking for help just like you are now.
> Is a reptile vet available to you?
> I'd make an appointment asap just to be safe


Yes- I have the best exotic vet ever! Saved my tortoises TWICE! Dr. Lauren Thelien


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Yes- I have the best exotic vet ever! Saved my tortoises TWICE! Dr. Lauren Thelien


Wow. She used to work with MY VET, DR. KELLEHER
You're in great hands. 
To be safe. Get an appointment


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 13, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Yes- I have the best exotic vet ever! Saved my tortoises TWICE! Dr. Lauren Thelien



I am sending all good vibes and prayers as we speak! As Zeropilot said , get to the vet asap. 
Try not to worry too much.
You have an outstanding vet and whatever it DOES turn out to be it will be fixed and we will all help. 
For tonight keep her warm, HYDRATED and safe. Hugs too!!
We are all there with you in spirit!
and if you need me to drive there 
from NJ….…. I’ll be there Thursday.?
But I’ll be there!! 
Best of luck tomorrow and let us know what happened and how we can help!! 
…


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 13, 2022)

Thank you all for your love and support, it really helps more than you know.  my tortoises are my babies and I will do anything for them, I am making her an appointment first thing tomorrow morning before the sun rises and hopefully get her in in the early A.M. I’ll keep y’all updated, she’s in her nice warm enclosure and has a carrier all set up for her, ready to go! 
This is my girl, I pray she will be okay


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2022)

@Tom
@G-stars
Please look at these newer photos of the plastron of another tortoise

Thread 'HELP URGENT!!!!' https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/help-urgent.198874/


----------



## G-stars (Jun 13, 2022)

From my end, there really isn’t anything that looks abnormal. Things do look different in person then in pictures though. Any reason to believe why should would have sepsis? Is she acting different? 

The theory of the dog stepping on her and bruising her is unlikely in my opinion. Can’t count how many times I’ve accidentally tripped over and stepped on a tortoise because they sneaked up behind me while I was in their enclosure. Nothing came from it. Maybe if it was a young tortoise that still hadn’t developed a strong shell. But this once looks to have a nice strong shell. 

A few years ago I rescued a young sulcata. Must have been anywhere about 7-9”. It had been run over by a car, even had a tire mark on it’s shell. The shell had cracked in two places, looked pretty bad but did not open up. I never saw any bruises anywhere on it. The cracked shell eventually healed on its own without any real help other then making sure it didn’t get infected. So what I’m getting at is that it’s very very unlikely that a dog stepping on a tortoise would cause a bruise.


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 14, 2022)

Waiting and hoping for the best!


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 14, 2022)

Could it be sunstroke from overheating? You mentioned 100 degree weather.


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 14, 2022)

In fact you said "about" 100" or maybe more? That's hot!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 14, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> In fact you said "about" 100" or maybe more? That's hot!



In fact……with no shade (?) and direct sunshine on a hot 100 F day, any object could get much hotter.

It was only 85 here yesterday, but sun was brightly shining…. Our wooden deck planks were 140 & a plastic “deck box” was 170. Soo, yes a tort could overheat.


----------



## TeamZissou (Jun 14, 2022)

Does the plastron show any of the pink coloration? Does the pink temporarily go away when you press on it?


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 14, 2022)

I hope we will soon get some answers here!


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 14, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> @Tom
> @G-stars
> Please look at these newer photos of the plastron of another tortoise
> 
> Thread 'HELP URGENT!!!!' https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/help-urgent.198874/


It said "The thread could not be found."


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 14, 2022)

Hey all, thank you for all of the warm wishes. I just took her to the vet, and first of all the whole gender confusion thing for her has been solved, she is actually a he! The vet looked him over and noticed that his shell has gotten really soft, she said that this isn’t good and he is really sick. She thinks that it’s from some sort of bacteria and it is spreading really fast, it has now traveled into his mouth, and if it’s in his kidneys there might not be anything we can do. So please continue praying, I love this little dude so much and I want him to be OK. I know he’s in good hands I’ll keep you updated.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Hey all, thank you for all of the warm wishes. I just took her to the vet, and first of all the whole gender confusion thing for her has been solved, she is actually a he! The vet looked him over and noticed that his shell has gotten really soft, she said that this isn’t good and he is really sick. She thinks that it’s from some sort of bacteria and it is spreading really fast, it has now traveled into his mouth, and if it’s in his kidneys there might not be anything we can do. So please continue praying, I love this little dude so much and I want him to be OK. I know he’s in good hands I’ll keep you updated.


I was afraid of that.
And I was hoping that getting him to a vet could save him.
I'm very sorry to hear that news


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 14, 2022)

Update- they are going to use a needle to drain the built up fluid to send it off for culturing. Then they will proceed with blood word and check kidney values. Fingers crossed those kidneys look good!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 14, 2022)

Update- positive for sepsis and her enzymes, blood sugar, and kidney levels are shockingly elevated. (Ex. His kidney levels should be around 3 or 4, but they are currently a 14.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 14, 2022)

He hid it so well


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 14, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> He hid it so well



Ok…ok…. Don’t give up just yet!
I am still praying  
And prayers can be answered.
Positive vibes, positive vibes.. positive vibes!!!
See what the doctors next move is and love the heck outta him (for now)..
He could pull through ya know..
Stranger things have happened…
Don’t count him out just yet!
HE IS A FIGHTER!!!!
And so are YOU!!!! 


IM NOT GIVIN UP HOPE YET DAM IT!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 14, 2022)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok…ok…. Don’t give up just yet!
> I am still praying
> And prayers can be answered.
> Positive vibes, positive vibes.. positive vibes!!!
> ...


I just read an article about sepsis in torts..
And depending on the vet you have 
(And yours seems great)
They will administer medication and try to bring your torts levels down. They will have to stay at the vets for the week but if they can get the levels at least lowered a little bit then we have a fighting chance.!
Don’t give up hope!!!!
This little booger is gonna make it!
Chin up!
Talk to him.
Tell him he has friends waiting to give him raspberries!!!! 🥹🥹🥹


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 14, 2022)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I just read an article about sepsis in torts..
> And depending on the vet you have
> (And yours seems great)
> They will administer medication and try to bring your torts levels down. They will have to stay at the vets for the week but if they can get the levels at least lowered a little bit then we have a fighting chance.!
> ...


@Chefdenoel10 ur my new best friend, thank you for all of the love. He’s at the vet right now and will be there for the next few days getting his levels down, they have him on antibiotics and fluid fluid fluid because sepsis is very dehydrating. I have gotten numerous calls from the office on updates, he is in the reptile room staying all cozy… and of course moving around the furniture to his liking  little man’s in the ICU, but the vet says he’s moving around and is very alert and,”bright.” I have a feeling he’s going to make it…


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 14, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> In fact……with no shade (?) and direct sunshine on a hot 100 F day, any object could get much hotter.
> 
> It was only 85 here yesterday, but sun was brightly shining…. Our wooden deck planks were 140 & a plastic “deck box” was 170. Soo, yes a tort could overheat.


I go thru that extreme heat here also even though the official temps are within a safe range.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 14, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Hey all, thank you for all of the warm wishes. I just took her to the vet, and first of all the whole gender confusion thing for her has been solved, she is actually a he! The vet looked him over and noticed that his shell has gotten really soft, she said that this isn’t good and he is really sick. She thinks that it’s from some sort of bacteria and it is spreading really fast, it has now traveled into his mouth, and if it’s in his kidneys there might not be anything we can do. So please continue praying, I love this little dude so much and I want him to be OK. I know he’s in good hands I’ll keep you updated.


 Sending


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 14, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> He hid it so well


Animals are so good at hiding the fact that they're sick. They don't want to believe it either. Just like us trying to keep on keeping on even if we're under the weather It's really hard to spot at first. Hang in there..


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 14, 2022)

Thank you all  you don’t know how much this helps. As of right now he is warming in the reptile ward, and hopefully feeling better with his fluid and antibiotic treatment. I should get a call in the morning at around 8-9 am. Hopefully all good news


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> He hid it so well


That a BIG issue.
They all hide it until they can't


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 14, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> @Chefdenoel10 ur my new best friend, thank you for all of the love. He’s at the vet right now and will be there for the next few days getting his levels down, they have him on antibiotics and fluid fluid fluid because sepsis is very dehydrating. I have gotten numerous calls from the office on updates, he is in the reptile room staying all cozy… and of course moving around the furniture to his liking  little man’s in the ICU, but the vet says he’s moving around and is very alert and,”bright.” I have a feeling he’s going to make it…


If he’s moving the furniture then my prayers have been answered! 
Wow. Such strength for a tort that is to be so sick. No way I tell ya!!!!
He’s a fighter!
You caught it early (as you said you just noticed it that night).?
Sooo….. let’s keep the good vibes goin’!!!
My guess is… he will have that room cleaned up in no time. (Probably mumbling to himself how these HUMANS can make such a mess of things..).
How can they live with all of this clutter!??
(In a British voice).
Chairs here and there, and what’s this  table doin’ here?? It belongs over there!
Stupid humans….

Chin up!
Good vibes!
Prayers!
When we are all sick there has to be the lowest you can go before you start to heal right?
Ok… so he’s at his lowest.
So now, he is gonna come right back up to his old self again. Problem is ….
TORTS DO EVERYTHING SLOOOWW….
(Except moving furniture) .
Me,Gary (my snail), and Sal (my tort) are praying and waiting to give him his well earned raspberries!! (Gary gives real slimy ones too!


----------



## TortoisesFLA (Jun 15, 2022)

HOPING TO HEAR GOOD NEWS
prayers for healing


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 15, 2022)

Updates??
Updates??
Updates??


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 15, 2022)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Updates??
> Updates??
> Updates??


They now want to keep him till Friday, but most likely over the weekend in the ER. They have continued giving IV fluids and antibiotics, and he’s still quite lethargic. But now they’ve found more fluid build up coming from the shell and it’s leaking. And now… the scutes are starting to sluff off 
She said it’s a good and bad thing. Good that they can get the infection cleaned out, bad that it might show raw bone, and it will never look the same again, which is alright with me… I just want my baby back! The BIGGEST thing to pray about right now is her kidney levels to go down, but infection is already spreading…. fast.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 15, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> They now want to keep him till Friday, but most likely over the weekend in the ER. They have continued giving IV fluids and antibiotics, and he’s still quite lethargic. But now they’ve found more fluid build up coming from the shell and it’s leaking. And now… the scutes are starting to sluff off
> She said it’s a good and bad thing. Good that they can get the infection cleaned out, bad that it might show raw bone, and it will never look the same again, which is alright with me… I just want my baby back! The BIGGEST thing to pray about right now is her kidney levels to go down, but infection is already spreading…. fast.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> It said "The thread could not be found."


The two threads are now merged


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> They now want to keep him till Friday, but most likely over the weekend in the ER. They have continued giving IV fluids and antibiotics, and he’s still quite lethargic. But now they’ve found more fluid build up coming from the shell and it’s leaking. And now… the scutes are starting to sluff off
> She said it’s a good and bad thing. Good that they can get the infection cleaned out, bad that it might show raw bone, and it will never look the same again, which is alright with me… I just want my baby back! The BIGGEST thing to pray about right now is her kidney levels to go down, but infection is already spreading…. fast.


At least you know for a fact that he's in good hands.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 15, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> They now want to keep him till Friday, but most likely over the weekend in the ER. They have continued giving IV fluids and antibiotics, and he’s still quite lethargic. But now they’ve found more fluid build up coming from the shell and it’s leaking. And now… the scutes are starting to sluff off
> She said it’s a good and bad thing. Good that they can get the infection cleaned out, bad that it might show raw bone, and it will never look the same again, which is alright with me… I just want my baby back! The BIGGEST thing to pray about right now is her kidney levels to go down, but infection is already spreading…. fast.


You have been on my mind all day.
While this is scary news, I am STILL holding out hope for my friend.
He is in the best of hands and by staying at the hospital till the weekend it is really the best place for him.
When he DOES RECOVER , the white plates that may remain will cover over eventually. We will have to make sure there is no or minimal pain though..
Please till then…
DON’T GIVE UP! (he isn’t!) 
Good vibes good vibes good vibes
Prayers prayers prayers and 
I would call the doctor like every four hours for updates. Be a nudge! 
If you can visit, go for awhile and sit with him. Explain to him that he has people waiting to meet him and give him hugs!
Don’t stop having hope!!!!!!!!!
Or I’ll have to kick your butt!! 

(Unicorns are lucky!)


We are ALL here for you!!!!!!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 15, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Animals are so good at hiding the fact that they're sick. They don't want to believe it either. Just like us trying to keep on keeping on even if we're under the weather It's really hard to spot at first. Hang in there..


Yes, with my Parrot's I'm keenly aware of their day to day actions. I had a Female Eclectus, that was fine one day, and the next afternoon was acting "abnormal" she passed that night. I took her to my Avian Vet (that's all they do), and had a necropsy done, and the results were inconclusive. Aw, I miss my dear lil Panda girl...
So, I too am praying  for your buddy, they can be VERY tough buggers, so I'm hopin to got a tough one too.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 16, 2022)

Thank you all! 
He’s going to be admitted in to the ER for the weekend. Today they placed an IV cathader in her jugular vein to hopefully get the infection flushed away. Bad news first- she believes now that her might not be septic, but have, in basic terms, kidney failure. His kidneys are so incredibly bad that they have skyrocketed into 19 1/2 uric acid levels. Yesterday a 14 now almost 20 (should be a 3/4 but that’s still a little high) good news now- if we can get the kidneys fixed and the levels to go down, he will be HEALED!  please continue to pray the kidneys look better.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 16, 2022)

It also just occurred to me that I haven’t even told y’all his name.

His name is Dunkin  like the donuts


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 16, 2022)

Here’s my boy in all his pig nose glory! We love you Dunkin. Get better bud


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 16, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Here’s my boy in all his pig nose glory! We love you Dunkin. Get better bud





Good thoughts
Good vibes
Positive outlook!


----------



## Chip's mom (Jun 16, 2022)

That is so much to go through, you must be so stressed. Sending all the healing vibes and prayers that his kidneys are okay!


----------



## TaraMaiden (Jun 17, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> It also just occurred to me that I haven’t even told y’all his name.
> 
> His name is Dunkin  like the donuts


Am keeping an eye on this thread, because I have JUST taken parentship of a beautiful little spur-thigh... nearly 3 years old (In September), BELIEVE it's female, but of course, still too early to confirm yet. But all and every bit of information and education is of essential importance!
I'm praying for you that Dunkin makes a full recovery, and is back to being a happy, healthy girl! PLEASE keep us posted. Have read all the thread, and I do remember seeing a comment elsewhere from a Herpy vet that tortoises are NOTORIOUS for concealing any signs of being unwell; otherwise, it makes them vulnerable to attack from predators and even sometimes, other fellow torts, if kept with a group...

So am definitely rooting for Dunkin, bless her!


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 17, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Here’s my boy in all his pig nose glory! We love you Dunkin. Get better bud


Aw'www such a lovable mug. . .


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 18, 2022)

HAPPY DAY TODAY!!!!!! 
Uric acid went from 20 to a 13!!! Better than it was to begin with  he’s much more active, and drinking on his OWN! Hopefully we can get him to eat somthing by himself and get those kidneys down to normal levels. We are headed in the right direction… please keep praying hard!! Thank y’all


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 18, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> HAPPY DAY TODAY!!!!!!
> Uric acid went from 20 to a 13!!! Better than it was to begin with  he’s much more active, and drinking on his OWN! Hopefully we can get him to eat somthing by himself and get those kidneys down to normal levels. We are headed in the right direction… please keep praying hard!! Thank y’all


Oh, Good News, that is so wonderful to hear. . . prayers must be helping.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 18, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> HAPPY DAY TODAY!!!!!!
> Uric acid went from 20 to a 13!!! Better than it was to begin with  he’s much more active, and drinking on his OWN! Hopefully we can get him to eat somthing by himself and get those kidneys down to normal levels. We are headed in the right direction… please keep praying hard!! Thank y’all



Yaaaaahoooooooo!!!!!!
SEE!!!!!!????

Positive vibes 
Prayers and good thoughts really DO help!!!!!
Keep up the GREAT WORK!!!!
COME ON DUNKIN!!!!!
We are all rooting for yoooouuuuuuuu!!!!!

Ssooooooooooooo glad to hear this news!
You have made my weekend!!


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 19, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> HAPPY DAY TODAY!!!!!!
> Uric acid went from 20 to a 13!!! Better than it was to begin with  he’s much more active, and drinking on his OWN! Hopefully we can get him to eat somthing by himself and get those kidneys down to normal levels. We are headed in the right direction… please keep praying hard!! Thank y’all


Yes hugs and prayers.


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 19, 2022)

HAPPY DAY #2! 
Dunkin is gaining his strength back, drinking on his own, moving around his enclosure more than ever, and showing interest in food! His shell is not too red anymore, but he’s still not out of the woods.Please keep praying!


----------



## TaraMaiden (Jun 19, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> HAPPY DAY #2!
> Dunkin is gaining his strength back, drinking on his own, moving around his enclosure more than ever, and showing interest in food! His shell is not too red anymore, but he’s still not out of the woods.Please keep praying!


You got it! For as long as it's needed, we're giving!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 19, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> HAPPY DAY #2!
> Dunkin is gaining his strength back, drinking on his own, moving around his enclosure more than ever, and showing interest in food! His shell is not too red anymore, but he’s still not out of the woods.Please keep praying!


This is SOOOOO GREAT!!!!
I am so extremely happy for you!!!!
Come on Dunkin!!!!!
You can do it!!!!!
Don’t forget you have raspberries comin’ !!


You’re doing great too mama!!!!!


Good vibes
Good vibes
Good vibes……
Luck,luck,luck….
Positive thoughts-positive thoughts-positive thoughts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 20, 2022)

WOOHOOO!! GUESS WHOS COMING HOME TODAY!! 
After a long weekend in the ER, Dunkin is eating and drinking on his own, and his levels are back down to a healthy range! THANK YOU ALL! Thank you guys for supporting me through this, and praying for my little one. Prayer is powerful y’all. He’s coming home today at 3:30 pm, and he’ll continue to recover at home! I wanted to give a very special shout out to @Chefdenoel10 , thank you for making me laugh, and making me feel comforted when I was so worried and stressed, I couldn’t have gotten through this without YOU! He will be getting his raspberries immediately  once again thank you all, GOD IS SO GOOD!


----------



## TaraMaiden (Jun 20, 2022)

I think the veterinary clinic could take SOME credit...! 

Actually really thrilled for you. It seemed like touch and go, to begin with, but it seems Dunkin had other ideas! Glad you got it in the nick of time, too! 
It must be lovely to have your baby home!


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 20, 2022)

I hope that he really is recovered, it sure seems so from the results, and it seems that the vets did a great job. Don't overdo the treats now and spoil him forever! Keep a close eye.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 20, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> I hope that he really is recovered, it sure seems so from the results, and it seems that the vets did a great job. Don't overdo the treats now and spoil him forever! Keep a close eye.


Yes that would be really hard to resist doing.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 20, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> WOOHOOO!! GUESS WHOS COMING HOME TODAY!!
> After a long weekend in the ER, Dunkin is eating and drinking on his own, and his levels are back down to a healthy range! THANK YOU ALL! Thank you guys for supporting me through this, and praying for my little one. Prayer is powerful y’all. He’s coming home today at 3:30 pm, and he’ll continue to recover at home! I wanted to give a very special shout out to @Chefdenoel10 , thank you for making me laugh, and making me feel comforted when I was so worried and stressed, I couldn’t have gotten through this without YOU! He will be getting his raspberries immediately  once again thank you all, GOD IS SO GOOD!



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
Dunkin!!!!!
You punk head!!!!!
Don’t scare your mama like that no more!!
Now that’s said…..

Yyyiiiiipppppiiiieeeeee!!!!!!
Our prayers were answered! 
Holy cow a bunga!!!!!! 

No need for thanks, it was God himself who did the healing.
I am only so glad to have been there to comfort you in all that stress.
I was there once myself and I can’t ever see someone at that point without saying something. 
Lmao…... Who the heck thought it was gonna work???? 
Thank God it did or I would have felt awful! 


I am soooo freakin happy for you right now I’m gonna go do a dance!!

When you get him home put him in a quiet place that’s warm, give him kisses and tell him you’ll be right back….
Then I want you to go outside and run around your yard screaming 
“yippie!!!!” In a circle.. when you get tired calmly walk inside the house and check on him and kiss his little head again, tell him you are here if he needs you.then quietly slip into the kitchen….
FOR SOME WHISKEY  OR BURBON!!!
and please!… for God sake 
HAVE ONE (or two) FOR MEEEEE!!!!!!

 RULE!!!! So does TFO!!!

WWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 20, 2022)

Supposed to say “Torts rule!”
SO DOES TFO!!!!


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 20, 2022)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> Dunkin!!!!!
> You punk head!!!!!
> ...


 Hahaha oh my garsh


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 20, 2022)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Supposed to say “Torts rule!”
> SO DOES TFO!!!!


Yep


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jun 20, 2022)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> Dunkin!!!!!
> You punk head!!!!!
> ...





Chefdenoel10 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> HHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> Dunkin!!!!!
> You punk head!!!!!
> ...


Love the energy! Thank you all so much. Yes, I completely agree. It was Gods healing that truly did the work! 


Thought y’all might enjoy this… this was right after i picked him up and put him in his carrier to head home. Let’s just say he was happy (and comfy) to be back in mamas arms


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 20, 2022)

Grace-Sophia said:


> Love the energy! Thank you all so much. Yes, I completely agree. It was Gods healing that truly did the work!
> 
> 
> Thought y’all might enjoy this… this was right after i picked him up and put him in his carrier to head home. Let’s just say he was happy (and comfy) to be back in mamas arms



Poor wee soul.
Must be soooo tired from all the poking and prodding.. not to mention a thing hanging from his little neck.
Hats off to those WONDERFUL doctors!!
Sooo super happy for you that he’s home now.. safe and on the road to recovery and a wonderful life.
Like the others said, Keep yer eyes  
Peeled. 
Please don’t close this thread yet though…
We still want weekly/monthly updates!
Mostly pictures!!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 21, 2022)

Man. It's so refreshing to see a story like that!
A seriously ill tortoise treated by a vet that actually knows what they are doing.
I'm very happy for you both.


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2022)

I've read through the thread. Has there been any discussion about the cause of this problem? This is not normal. Tortoises don't just get systemic infections for no reason. Its necessary to treat the symptoms, but if the problem isn't discovered and remedied, treating the symptoms is a temporary help at best.


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 21, 2022)

Tom said:


> I've read through the thread. Has there been any discussion about the cause of this problem? This is not normal. Tortoises don't just get systemic infections for no reason. Its necessary to treat the symptoms, but if the problem isn't discovered and remedied, treating the symptoms is a temporary help at best.


Yes! I was also wondering about what could have caused the infection...as it may recur!


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 21, 2022)

Yes. I would like to see that discussion on why it happened. Any sort of prevention methods may keep me from learning the hard way. As far as veterinarians and doctors go, God uses people to do his good work. Yes they have an education but the solution has to cross their mind for that education to work. And perfect timing also.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jul 8, 2022)

Grace Sophia,
Yoo hoo……
Any updates????
How’s little Dunkin doin’?
It’s July and I tried to give him time to recover and rejuvenate but I am dyin’
Ova hear!!!!
Pics!!
Pics!!!
Pics!!!
Did you ever ask the doctors what the initial problem was??? 
How did he get septic in the first place??
Hope you’re doing well and hear from you later tonight!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Jul 14, 2022)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Grace Sophia,
> Yoo hoo……
> Any updates????
> How’s little Dunkin doin’?
> ...


Dunkin is doing FANTASTIC! Got a clean bill of health from his vet, levels are back down to a 1.3 Uric acid rate. He’s on a lot of supportive care at home, but he’s showing great signs! Eating, active as ever!


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jul 14, 2022)

Aw'www I'm sure it's a relief to have your buddy Dunkin  back.
Let him know he had us all worried for a bit there. 
Not supposed to scare your folks like that . . bad tortoise! 
I'm So happy for your family!


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 14, 2022)

Cutest


----------

